# Copper roof



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Need to clean a vinyl sided home but they have copper roofs.
What cleaner can I use that is not harmful to it?
Sherwin Williams told me no bleach at all.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Trisodium phosphate. 2/3 cup per gallon of water. Spray it on, scrub at least the bad spots if not all of it. Rinse.
If the siding is real dirty, use a little laundry detergent (bleach free of course). 
If their copper is dirty, try to keep this stuff off because it will clean it!


Can I take a second to say... copper roof and vinyl siding?


----------



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks.
Yes I believe model home so they were showing the options, who knows lol
Anyway thanks a lot...


----------

